# Fragrance oils in Canada



## Cla (Jul 24, 2018)

I usually buy fragrance oils from new directions in Canada. They are fantastic! But when looking for coffee, strawberry and fun fo, I’m have a hard time finding a good supplier in Canada. Tried voyageur and village craft but I wasn’t too happy as there fo smells of alcohol
Has anyone bought from BB or nurture soap? The prices aren’t too bad even with the exchange but I don’t know what the duties or taxes would
Look like, has anyone purchased from
The U.S into Canada? If so was the duty and taxes ridiculous?


----------



## soapmaker (Jul 24, 2018)

I had a _very _bad experience when I first started making soap 13 years ago. I ordered a large quantity of E.O.s from a supplier in the states because my niece who lives there liked their oils. I didn't check out how the company did with foreign orders. When UPS brought it to the door there was a $90 brokerage fee. So just be sure from the company how that would be handled. I order from WSP. Nurture's oils are also good. But I have a U.S. address to send to because we are close to the border. Have you tried K&W Specialties in Canada? They are good but expensive. Their Asian Green Tea is the best Green Tea I've ever smelled. So I pay the price.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 24, 2018)

I love BB and Nurture, but I can't tell you anything about the taxes, duties, etc. I've seen some people here recommend Saffire Blue.

http://www.saffireblue.ca/shop/fragrance-oils


----------



## Cla (Jul 24, 2018)

Whhhhhhooooo aaahhhh... $90 duty? Geez, surprise! Good tho that u can ship close to the boarder.  I did call B.B. and they told
Me that they can tell me what the exchange rate would be but not the duty. I don’t want a “surprise” at the door. I will check out k&w, thanks for the heads up about the pricing.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 24, 2018)

dixiedragon said:


> I love BB and Nurture, but I can't tell you anything about the taxes, duties, etc. I've seen some people here recommend Saffire Blue.
> 
> http://www.saffireblue.ca/shop/fragrance-oils



I haven't been hearing much good about Saffire Blue. Apparently, they're very slow and customer service is notoriously non-existent. (Disclaimer: I'm in a number of Canadian soap making groups on FB and that's where I'm getting my information. I have not personally ordered from them.) 

I order all my supplies from Voyageur and have recently started ordering from Candora. I haven't received my Candora order yet but I've been very happy with Voyageur; I've been shopping with them for over 10 years.

https://candorasoap.ca


----------



## soapmaker (Jul 24, 2018)

I don't know about Saffire Blue for fragrance oils, but I have heard many times they are not very reputable and my experience wasn't too good either.


----------



## soapmaker (Jul 24, 2018)

Sorry Misschief we were writing at the same time.


----------



## soapmaker (Jul 24, 2018)

Misschief, I have been searching the Voyageur website and can't find how they ship.


----------



## Cla (Jul 24, 2018)

I have used Voyageur and I got a few fo from them,  oatmeal, milk and honey and cappuccino.  The oatmeal milk and honey were used in bath bombs and doesn’t smell like the title, cappuccino smells very much like alcohol


----------



## Cla (Jul 24, 2018)

Hard to find a good company that has both great products, and great customer service.


----------



## Cla (Jul 24, 2018)

Candora... I will have to take a look at their website.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 24, 2018)

Cla said:


> Hard to find a good company that has both great products, and great customer service.



My dad owned his own manufacturing business for 40+ years and he always says that you can have 2 out of 3 - good product, fast delivery and low price. But not 3 out of 3. 

Might be skating around the rules here, but possibly you could find a forum member local to a supplier to pick up an order for you and mail it to you in Canada?


----------



## Cla (Jul 24, 2018)

I usually choose a fo and compare... if new directions doesn’t have it ( they always have great prices) and the fo is of high quality....  I need to venture off to another company. Thanks for the input, def will check out candora and skip Saffire blue.


----------



## Cla (Jul 24, 2018)

Hummmm, possibly!!!!


----------



## Misschief (Jul 24, 2018)

soapmaker said:


> Misschief, I have been searching the Voyageur website and can't find how they ship.


They give you choices. Canada Post, Purolator... you choose at the end of the ordering process. I'm in Kelowna and I usually choose Canada Post Expedited; my orders are usually here within two business days. 

I have nothing to compare their fragrance oils to as I've only ever ordered from them. I'm under the impression, though, that most of the suppliers are getting their oils from the same place(s). They even have the same names.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 24, 2018)

I could be totally wrong here, but I think that Lebermuth is a manufacturer of FOs and they sell to some of the little guys. So it might be worth contacting them to see if they sell to anybody in Canada?


----------

